# New to derealisation



## ashleebridges (Feb 17, 2016)

Okay so i wont make this too long because i dont want to talk about it heaps!! Basically in 2014 i went through a rough break up i took heaps of extacy and drugs etc and i was fine for a year. Then in 2015 i went to hospital twice from a bad batch of drugs, ever since then i had anxiety + panic attacks for 9 months, i was having about 2 a day. Now i rarely have them... i was on medication for 8 months and it only made me worse, so i have been off medication for a month and i have felt way better then i ever have but now i have this constant derealisation feeling always around me..

Has anyone ever felt like when they look at there parents / friends family, you feel like you dont know them? and it gives you anxiety and freaks you out, or i feel like ill be stuck like this forever. Thinking about the future if i have kids etc will i feel like this??

All i want to know is how have you guys dealt with it? have you ever had derealisation from drug use.. and can it go away?


----------



## caitmac (Feb 16, 2016)

I have never had it due to drug use, but i can totally relate to what youre saying. Ive been struggling with dp/dr for a month and a bit. Like you, when I look at the outside world it seems so unfamiliar. I dont want to go into detail about my dp personally because I might give you some of my feelings (if that makes sense). but I just wanted to let you know that you are not alone in this. You are not the only one experiencing. it sucks, i know. You should probably go see a psychiatrist


----------



## Mike_NY (Dec 10, 2015)

I never got it due to drugs either. I'd been having panic attacks in the build up to it for months due to having pains in my chest from acid reflux and worrying about a million other things such as my wedding last year. My head was totally fucked up and one day somethig just snapped. I'd had a couple of episodes the same the week prior, they went away in about an hour, this time it didn't.

The worst part of DR for me were the feelings of "will I have this forever" every time I started thinking like that I would go into a panic attack. Life was just a living hell. The way I've dealt with it is to try to ignore it and not let it stop me doing anything or going into any social situation. Gradually it's gotten better but I still have some real bad days.

Stay strong. It's temporary!


----------



## socky_b81 (Jan 27, 2016)

I agree, too, that it is temporary. DR/DP is the most awful feeling in the world and I can relate to you when you say you look at someone and feel you don't know them. When I was at my worst DR/DP experience, I would also look at people and wonder 'how are you talking... how are you expressing yourself... how am *I* talking and expressing myself... who am I... how is it possible the words that are coming out of my are actually coming out of my mouth...' The worst for me was when I would talk but it didn't feel like I was actually talking... like there was a disconnect between my brain and my body. It honestly felt like I wasn't talking but somehow these words/thoughts were making it from my brain to my mouth... and people were understanding what I was saying.

I suggest a combination of frequent breathing exercises, frequent progressive relaxation techniques (search Youtube for examples), visits with a therapist to uncover the root issues, consistent exercise routine, improved diet, a LOT of self-talk (i.e. "thank you, body, for making me feel these feelings and protecting me when I needed it but I no longer need you to protect me as I am taking care of myself"... or something along those lines). Feel the emotions, feel everything you're going through (as difficult as that is) and remind yourself that you are in control and that you are going to feel better. Socialize with friends, laugh, and continue doing the hobbies/activities that you do. It can be tough... I know that, too. But defeat is not something we can accept and we all deserve to feel better and feel like we are who we are.


----------

